# ringneck



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how to preserve a ring neck pheasant that I would like to get mounted? 
I went on a pheasant farm hunt with my son and I would like to mount one of the birds we shot today.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Here you go, this is pretty much the same thing. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=307604 Congrats to you and your son.


----------

